# 2009 UFHORA Nationals Online!



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

So Far...





































More to come as it happens..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks ... keep 'em coming Eddie. 

Totally awesome to see so much cross organization participation. Way to go racers.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Super Stock

1st Rich Schmidt

2nd Craig Reynolds

3rd Clayton St.Clair

4th Chris Rondinella



Modified

1st Clayton St.Clair

2nd Tom Kanan

3rd Craig Reynolds

4th Rich Schmidt



Restricted Open

1st Dave Craft

2nd RC Lincoln

3rd Tom Kanan

4th Eric Peterson



Amateur Modified

1st John Howsare

2nd Robbie Offutt

3rd Jamie Bequeath

4th Jamie Vershay



T-jet

1st RC Lincoln

2nd Henry Harnish

3rd Clayton St.Clair

4th Brian Celishia


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice stats but you know what they say . . . .


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

cozee,
Pics are coming. But I like to post my pics with names and captions on them. That way people who are viewing know who is in the picture.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Who Won The Track?


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Randy Hadyt was the lucky winner of the t-jet track! 

-Robbie


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Please post what slot car manufacture and model the top racers were using in each class.

__________________


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure all the nationals classes were won by storms with the two support races won by bsrt cars. 

-Robbie


----------

